# Water heater



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Okay... so what is this thread about now? :001_huh:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a huge water heater! I'm guessing there's more than just 30 amp breaker feeding the whole plant? Lol.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That single axle looks just a hair overloaded... :blink:

-John


----------



## Jgallo (Oct 5, 2015)

*Water heaters definitely not my favorite*

Water heaters were never my thing. 

I much prefer to feed my OCD with things like measuring the distance between my staples. There I said it. :blink:

-J.Gallo
electriciansacramentocalifornia.com


----------



## Paulmurphy (Mar 20, 2016)

lol Jgallo. I agree, some things are just more important than others. If I'm being honest here we do have to put measuring staples a little bit higher than water heaters. That's just the nature of the beast. 

By the way, you wouldn't happen to be Johnny Gallo from Citrus Heights would ya?

Paul 
sacramento.electriciansquad.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Stalker alert! 













JK....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Stalker alert! JK....




Here comes a rabbit in a stock pot.......


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

He posted 5 times and hasn't been here since December, I don't see him responding.


----------

